# Schlammsauger, aber welcher taugt?



## newman71 (28. Jan. 2008)

Hi zusammen,
ich möchte mit in diesem Jahr einen Schlammsauger zulegen. Hab zwar einen Skimmer, jedoch kommt vom Nachbarn soviel Laub etc angeflogen, dass der Skimmer das alleine nicht mehr packt. 
So, was nimmt man nun. Gardena,....? Ist das nur Glaube an die Marke, oder gibts da wirklich Unterschiede? 
Oder was haltet Ihr von den anbaubaren Lanzenverlängerungen für Hochdruckerreiniger (Kärcher, etc.) ?

Bin gespannt auf Euere Meinungen!:beeten


----------



## Dodi (28. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Schlammsauger, aberwelcher taugt?*

Hallo newman,

Ich nutze einen O.se Pondovac und bin damit zufrieden.

Wir hatten hier im Forum schon unzählige Beiträge über die Sauger - hier mal 2 Beispiele:

Schlammsauger 1

Schlammsauger, die 2.

Bitte bemühe mal die Suchfunktion, da wirst Du jede Menge zum Thema finden.


----------



## fleur (28. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Schlammsauger, aberwelcher taugt?*

Hallo newman71,

:Willkommen2 bei den Teich:crazy :crazy  

mit Vornamen fände ich's jetzt etwas persönlicher, vielleicht Paul oder Randy ??

Thema Schlammsauger:
Gardena und Oase sollen baugleich sein, hierzu gab's mal einen Thread.
Manche schwärmen vom Schlammmuli Fa. Sprick mit Mulmglocke u/o Steinabscheider.

Ich habe ein *Gardenagerät*. Für meine Sauberkeitsbedürfnisse reicht's.
Jedoch, wenn viele Algen im Teich sind, setzen sich die feinen Siebfilter so schnell zu, daß ich ständig am Reinigen bin.
Was soll's, an meinem Ferienhäusl hab ich ja Zeit, aber: will ich die nur mit Saubermachen verbringen?? Nicht wirklich!! :smoki 
*Ich würde mir das Gerät nicht ein zweites Mal kaufen !* 

*Ein Tipp von mir:*  
Überlege wie oft Du das Gerät im Einsatz haben wirst,
erkundige Dich nach den Preisen, einen Schlammsauger auszuleihen,
rechne durch: Anschaffungspreis, Gerätelebenserwartung, Leihkosten, etc.

Wenn Dir ein bestimmtes Leihgerät im Praxistest zusagt, kannst Du es ja immernoch kaufen.

liebe Grüße, Paul oder Randy Newman  
Carin (i.A. von fleur, der grundsätzlich nicht saugt, weder Schlamm noch Staub)


----------



## koidst49 (28. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Schlammsauger, aberwelcher taugt?*

hi,

ich kann mich nur immer wider wiederholen, der beste schlamm-muli ist der von sprick. etwas teuer, aber er macht seine arbeit auch dann, wenn er 2 jahre nicht benutzt wurde.


----------



## newman71 (28. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Schlammsauger, aberwelcher taugt?*

Hallo fleur,
... es hat halt nicht jeder das Glück, "Blume" mit Vorname zu heissen!


----------



## newman71 (28. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Schlammsauger, aberwelcher taugt?*

Und trotzdem nochmal meine Frage von oben:

Hat jemand so eine Lanzenverlängerug für Hochdruckreiniger ??
Würde mich interessieren.

Schöne Grüße! newman


----------



## fleur (28. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Schlammsauger, aberwelcher taugt?*



			
				newman71 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo fleur,
> ... es hat halt nicht jeder das Glück, "Blume" mit Vorname zu heissen!



Hi newman71,

du fühlst dich jetzt hoffentlich   nicht angepieselt von mir wegen der Bitte nach Vornamen ??   

liebe Grüße 
Carin (diesmal nicht i.A. von fleur, der sich jetzt nicht erklären will, aber darauf besteht, nicht der Vorname von Carin zu sein!  )


----------



## fleur (28. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Schlammsauger, aberwelcher taugt?*



			
				newman71 schrieb:
			
		

> Und trotzdem nochmal meine Frage von oben:
> 
> Hat jemand so eine Lanzenverlängerug für Hochdruckreiniger ??
> Würde mich interessieren.
> ...



Hi newman,

  Hochdruckreiniger - Schlammsauger  

hab ich jetzt etwas garnicht verstanden ?????

Hochdruckreiniger = BLASEN


----------



## fleur (28. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Schlammsauger, aberwelcher taugt?*



			
				fleur schrieb:
			
		

> Hi newman,
> 
> Hochdruckreiniger - Schlammsauger
> 
> ...


----------



## newman71 (28. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Schlammsauger, aberwelcher taugt?*

 Hi fleur,
bin in Sachen Name überhaupt nicht sensibel!! hab da einen "dicken Pelz". 

Genau so ein Zusatzgerät hab ich auch gemeint. Die werden ja sehr günsttig bei 1-2-3 angeboten. Und nen Hochdruckreiniger hab ich eh. Von daher war der Gedanke, mir so ein relativ günstiges Anbauteil zu holen. Nur immer noch meine Frage: Taugen die was und funktionieren die? :beeten 

yours, newman


----------



## weissohr (28. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Schlammsauger, aberwelcher taugt?*

Mit so einem Schlammsauger kann man richtig Geld sparen, in dem man ihn nicht kauft. Er gehört zu den Dingen die diese Welt nicht braucht. Ich habe mal ein richtig professionelles Gerät ausgeliehen und damit in 4h auch 250l weggesaugt - nichts für einen Menschen den der Beruf 60h in der Woche fordert! Die Kaulquappen leisten ein besseres Ergebnis. Wenn sie dann Beinchen haben warten die Amseln am Ufer auf deren Landung. Damit wäre der Schlamm auch entsorgt.

VG vom Weissohr


----------



## robert37 (28. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Schlammsauger, aberwelcher taugt?*

hallo zusammen
Ich denke mal alles was von Oase kommt ist Spielzeug.

Ich habe einen Sta-rite Kartuschenfilter System2 mit einer seperaten Pumpe von Tapir 6000 .Das Ding ist sehr gut allerdings auch teuer so ca mit allem drum und dran 1350€ ca .

Die Ersatzkartusche ist allerdings wenn man mal eine neue benötigen sollte auch sehr teuer.Normal kann man die Kartusche einfach abspritzen mit Wasser .

Ich hab auf unserer HP einen Link mit Teichreinigung wo man sich das Ganze mal anschauen kann.

lg

Robert

www.unsergarten.de.ms


----------



## weissohr (28. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Schlammsauger, aberwelcher taugt?*

Und jetzt mal eine Anleitung für den Bau eines  knackigen Weissohr-Schlammsaugers. Man braucht: 1 Schmutzwasserpumpe VA mit Körnung 30 oder 40mm (Leistung 1400W oder mehr), 1 Zoll-Schlauch, Draht oder Seil, 1 Styrodurplatte (meist blau oder grün) oder anderes wasserfestes Syropur, 1 kaputtes Hauswasserwek.
1. Nun binde die Styrodurplatte fest an die Pume, ggf. die Platte klein schneiden und zu einem Paket binden. Fausregel: 10kg-Pumpe ca. 10l Styropur.
2. Wenn die Pumpe schwimmt soviel Styropur abschneiden, dass die Pumpe gerade untergeht,
3. Zoll-Schlauch und das Seil/Draht befestigen,
4. von dem defekten Hauswasserwerk den Edelstahlflansch der Pumpe abflexen und an den scharfkantigen Füßen der Tauchpumpe befestigen (wem das zu schwierig erscheint anderweitig die scharfen Kanten an den Füßen der Pumpe entschärfen, z.B. mit Isolierband)
fertig.

Bedienungsanleitung folgt (vielleicht ahnt schon der Eine oder Andere worauf ich hinaus will)


----------



## jochen (28. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Schlammsauger, aberwelcher taugt?*

Hi Robert,



			
				robert37 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke mal alles was von Oase kommt ist Spielzeug.



Die Pumpen zumindest finde ich mehr als...   

Zum Thema Schlammsauger kann ich nichts beisteuern,
wenn ich mal einen brauche, werde ich mir wohl einen leihen.


----------



## weissohr (28. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Schlammsauger, aberwelcher taugt?*

Hier die Bedienungsanleitung für den Schlammsauger der weissohr-company:

Den Sauger in Tiefen des Teiches absenken, der von den Kaulquappen nicht so gern bewirtschaftet wird (ab 0,5m oder 1m). Wer Pumpe und Styrodur gut austariert hat kann die Pumpe nun ganz leicht über den Boden gleiten lassen. Der ausgeworfene Schlamm ist bester Dünger und kommt vorzugsweise auf die Bete. Es lassen sich somit 1000l Schlamm in 10min aus den Teich werfen! 

Dafür wären ca. 100 Schlammsauger von O... oder S...... erforderlich, oder 1 Schlammsauger braucht dafür 16h!


----------



## karsten. (28. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Schlammsauger, aberwelcher taugt?*

hallo Weissohr 

mein Name ist Karsten

ich will´s mal zusammenfassen  

Deine Konstruktion ist sicher sehr effektiv
bei großen Flächen mir viel Schlamm 
aber nix für jedermann  

dadurch das die "Engstelle" gleich am Anfang ist und die Pumpe saugseitig 
eine große Fläche bestreift wird bestimmt viel "Dünnes" ausgetragen.

also nichts für bepflanzte Teiche oder Naturteiche  
und 
man muss natürlich überall rankommen 

und schnelle FI-Schalter sollte eh jeder haben  

für so pimeliche Teiche wie meinen z.B.. reicht ein Staubsauger einmal im Jahr  ,ein Kescher und ein Stöckchen für jeden Tag .

mfG

Deine HP hab ich schon mal gespeichert ....
die 49,2 cent interessieren mich auch


----------



## Berndt (29. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Schlammsauger, aber welcher taugt?*



> Zitat von *karsten*
> für so pimeliche Teiche wie meinen z.B.. reicht ein *Staub*sauger einmal im Jahr



Wasser nachfüllen wäre in diesem Fall wohl vernünftiger  

Gute Nacht!

Berndt


----------



## karsten. (29. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Schlammsauger, aber welcher taugt?*



			
				Berndt schrieb:
			
		

> Wasser nachfüllen wäre in diesem Fall wohl vernünftiger
> 
> Gute Nacht!
> 
> Berndt



Ich meine doch einen Industrienasssauger  
(ich liebe deutsche Rechtschreibung)


schau mal hier


mfG


----------



## gloh (29. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Schlammsauger, aber welcher taugt?*

Hallo, 
entscheidend für die Wahl eines gescheiten Schlammsaugers sind die örtlichen Bedingungen und die Größe des Geldbeutels.
Ein gut funktionierender Schlammsauger mit ausreichender Fördermenge, der nicht gleich verstopft, wenn mal mehr als 2 Blätter aufzunehmen sind, kostet rd. 1.000,- € oder mehr. Das war mir zu viel und ich habe nach vielen Versuchen seit einigen Jahren einen Venturi-Teichsauger für Hochdruckreiniger im Betrieb. Damit läßt sich abgesunkenes Laub, aber auch sonstige Verunreinigungen (Mulm, abgestorbenen Algen) hervorragend absaugen. Man sollte allerding einen guten Hochdruckreiniger haben, also ab 120 bar.
Ohne genau nachgerechnet zu haben, schätze ich die Anschaffungskosten auf unter 300 € (ohne HD-reiniger). Die benötigten Einzelteile kann man im Fachhandel, Ebay oder Internetversandhandel beschaffen. Ein guter Link ist sicherlich :
www.schwimmteichbedarf.com   Hier > Produkte > Teichreinigung > Venturi Saugsystem
Mit einem solchen System läßt sich nicht nur der Teichboden, sondern auch der sonstige Bereich (zwischen Pflanzen, Steinen usw.) leicht reinigen. 

Herzliche Grüße 
Gerd


----------



## Elfriede (29. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Schlammsauger, aber welcher taugt?*

Hallo Weissohr,

schau dir doch einmal den USS 3000 an. Ich benutze diesen Schlammsauger schon seit vielen Jahren und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Er ist nicht gerade billig aber für größere, tiefere Teiche sehr gut, da er den Schlamm nicht im Gerät sammelt sondern gleich in den Garten oder in den Kanal abführt. Als besonderen Vorteil empfinde ich, dass er auch ohne Beschädigung trocken laufen kann. Es gibt Verlängerungen zum Saugrohr für größere Tiefen und Entfernungen vom Teichrand. Ich verwende ihn auch gerne oberflächlich (kosmetisch), wenn der weiße Kies sich zusetzt und unschön ausschaut. Damit die Saugdüse die Kiesel nicht mitnimmt, lege ich ein kleines Stück Fliegengitter in die Bürste.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Asagi-Koi (14. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Schlammsauger, aber welcher taugt?*

Hallo!

Je nach gewünschtem Komfort gibt es hier verschiedene Modelle mit ganz unterschiedlichen Funtionsweisen:

*Als Einstiegsgerät und für kleinere Teiche gibt es einfache Sauger, die mit Unterdruck arbeiten.*

Der Sauger funktioniert rein mechanisch, es ist kein Stromanschluss nötig. An der Saugdüse wird ein Gartenschlauch angeschlossen. Das Wasser aus dem Schlauch durchströmt die Düse und erzeugt somit einen Unterdruck. Schmutz und gröbere Schwebestoffe werden angesaugt und landen in einem Netz. Die Saugleistung ist hier nicht besonders stark, daher ist dieser Sauger eher für kleine Becken geeignet. Zudem fliesst über den angeschlossenen Gartenschlauch während des Saugens permanent zusätzliches Wasser in den Teich.
Ein solches Gerät ist beispielsweise der
CLEAN MAGIC der Firma UBBINK.


*Erheblich wirksamer sind elektrische Teichschlammsauger.* 

Hier gibt es zwei Typen, die sich hauptsächlich im Bedienkomfort unterscheiden:

Preiswert & Effektiv - Die Einstiegsmodelle:

Diese einfacheren Sauger besitzen nur einen Schmutzauffangbehälter im Gehäuse. Während des Saugens füllt sich dieser Behälter mit Schmutzwasser. Sobald der Behälter gefüllt ist, wird der Saugvorgang unterbrochen und das Wasser über einen zweiten Schlauch wieder abgepumpt. Der Nachteil dieser Technik ist, daß die Reinigungsarbeit während des Abpumpens unterbrochen werden muss. Der Vorteil ist, daß diese Geräte sehr preiswert und trotzdem effektiv sind. Empfehlenswert sind die Geräte
PONTEC PONDOMATIC und GARDENA SR1600.


Komfortabel und ohne Pause mit 2 Kammern:

Diese komfortableren Teichsauger besitzen 2 Kammern und erlauben somit ein Saugen ohne Pause.Während die eine Kammer mit angesaugtem Schmutzwasser befüllt wird, wird gleichzeitig die andere entleert. Somit ist ein unterbrechungsfreies und somit schnelleres Arbeiten möglich. Der Nachteil ist hier der höhere Anschaffungspreis, der sich allerdings durch ein angenehmeres Arbeiten und Zeitersparnis wieder auszahlt. 
Diesen Komfort bieten zum Beispiel die nahezu baugleichen Geräte
OASE PONDOVAC3 und GARDENA SR2000 , wobei letzterer günstiger im Preis ist.

Siehe auch _"Edit by Dr.J: Link entfernt. Siehe PN."_

Bei allen elektrischen Geräten kann das abgepumpte Schmutzwasser übrigens prima als natürlicher Dünger in Gartenbeete etc. geleitet werden. Grober Schmutz kann hierbei über ein Netz aufgefangen werden. 

Gruß, Olli


----------



## rut49 (14. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Schlammsauger, aber welcher taugt?*

 

Ich hab dazu mal eine generelle Frage: 
Bei manchen Schlammsaugern läuft das Wasser zurück in den Teich ( z.B. G.....a) bei anderen wird das Wasser abgeleitet (z.B. O..e). Da ich mir immer einen ausleihe, wurde mir stets davon abgeraten, das Wasser zurückzuführen. Es wäre schön, Eure Meinungen und Erfahrungen zu hören!

:cu Regina


----------



## Asagi-Koi (15. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Schlammsauger, aber welcher taugt?*

Hallo Regina,

im Grunde genommen, ist es Dir selbst überlassen, ob Du das Wasser in den Teich zurückleitest, oder nicht.
Bei den von Dir und auch weiter oben genannten Fabrikaten ist immer ein Ablass-Schlauch dabei (ausgenommen der mechanische Reiniger von Ubbink).

Persönlich empfehle ich meist, das Wasser ins Blumenbeet etc. zu leiten, da ist es nebenbei auch noch ein prima Dünger.
Du reinigst den Teich ja nicht jeden Tag, sondern nur bei entsprechender "Verschmutzung" bzw. im Frühjahr. Das Wasser, daß den Sauger verlässt, ist noch voll mit gelöstem Schlamm und "algenfreundlichen" Schwebestoffen und die willst Du ja nicht direkt wieder im Teich haben.
Man kann das ausgepumpte Wasser einfach wieder mit Frischwasser auffüllen, so ein Teilwasserwechsel im Frühjahr tut dem Teich ganz gut.

Gruß, Olli


----------

